# Livery yards near Bellshill ?



## Abbeyandersonflynn (5 January 2016)

looking for a livery yard near Bellshill in Glasgow.

looking to move yards as we're not allowed to jump in the arena at current yard.

Would like a yard that is Diy or part assisted
Has all year turnout.
A outdoor school with an indoor but not necessary.  
Off road hacking.
Preferably small private yard not looking for one with a riding school attached 

Thanks
Abbey


----------



## Jingleballs (6 January 2016)

Ha I think I can guess where you are now.

How far can you travel? There are some yards around Coatbridge that I know of that have arena's and do allow jumping and have ok turn out. Glentore is towards Slamannan so might be too far but the yard is nice and small and yard owner is good.  There are a couple just off Junction 6 of the M8 that I know of - can't remember the names of them though but could probably find them on google.  There is also a new yard near chapelhall which I think Richard Duncan runs? Think it's called Brookfield equestrian.

Sauchenhall near Cumbernauld is good as it has good turn out and hacking plus a decent arena and they have a jumping paddock in the summer. They tend to only do full livery or grass livery although the grass liveries come into a shed in the winter so cheaper than full livery but not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Beckatron (14 February 2017)

Sorry to barge in on your thread.but would you be able to tell me the names of the yards around Coatbridge which you know the names of? I'm struggling to find anything online and was possibly looking around that area. Any information would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jingleballs (20 February 2017)

Netherton of Glentore in slamannan.  There is Sauchenhall near Cumbernauld. 

There are a couple near Glenboig -

https://www.gumtree.com/p/horses-ponies/-livery-available-in-glenboig-ml5-/1195365071 and Brookfield equestrian.

A quick look on facebook throws up Westfield equestrian nearer Bathgate?


----------

